# New Shooter



## msmarin (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm new to competitive shooting. I have been using a Glock model 22. I would like to purchase a 1911 pistol for "Out of the box" use. What would be some good 1911 pistols to consider, price not really an issue, but good value is. Thanks in advance.


----------



## rx7dryver (Jan 17, 2007)

What kind of competition are you doing? Bullseye? IDPA?


----------



## msmarin (Jun 22, 2009)

Very new to IPSC, taking a class to start actual compitition.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

SERIOUSLY consider Dan Wesson!! They are priced in the $900-$1100 range and, for the money, have got to be better than nearly any other 1911. They are a very tight semi-custom gun hand fit pistol, with amazing slide to frame fit, using no MIM parts, and many Ed Brown parts. Extremely accurate and very reliable, Dan Wesson has great customer service with prompt turn around. Yada yada yada.... check 'em out, they're a limited production set at 3,000 for the 2009 year, and are a little hard to find, as the word on them has gotten out, they don't sit on the shelf long.

The Guns pistured here are Commander length bobtails, but their 5'' guns are just as nice


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

msmarin said:


> Very new to IPSC, taking a class to start actual compitition.


If you are starting in IPSC (I assume in the United States so you're shooting USPSA), your Glock 22 is a GREAT gun to start with. You can load it down (soft reloads) to shoot Production class, or up (normal power loads) to shoot in Limited or Limited-10.

If you buy a 1911, you'll be in Single-Stack which is a unique, and highly competitive class, only shooting 8 rounds in a mag.

If you're familiar with the Glock 22, I'd suggest just starting in L-10, or Limited. For a few bucks, you can get 20-round extended mags for Limited, or just load 10 and shoot Limited-10. After you've done it for a few months, and gotten some personal experience, you can make a better informed choice on your next tool.

I shoot an M&P PRO Series 9mm in Production class. It's a great gun, the ammo is cheap, and the buy-in price is low.

If you get a new 1911, you'll need at least 5-6 magazines, 4-5 mag pouches, a USPSA legal holster, a stiff "Instructor's, or Competition) belt. You may already have many of these for the Glock... Glock mags and holsters are cheap, and spare parts are everywhere. Many local matches will allow you to shoot a "converted" 22, shooting 9mm with a new barrel, and Glock 17 mags... In Production.

Either way, the sport is a blast!

Learn a lot here: www.brianenos.com/forums

Jeff


----------



## msmarin (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks Sandrider. I will definately look into the Dan Wesson pistols. Very cool looking.
Mark.


----------



## msmarin (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks for the info, it's good advise. I'll check out the web site. Thanks.
Mark


----------

